# Does the Niche Zero ever drop in price?



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Pricing on Sage and the likes goes up and down. Deals can be made when retailers are offloading stock or on special occasions like primeday, black Friday, etc...

 Now Niche seems to have a single direct-to-consumer online sales channel. Does the price ever drop below £500?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not unless one pops up for sale.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> Not unless one pops up for sale.


 How much does it cost landed in the UK anyways?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Hasn't happened to date. I don't think I would discount it if I ran the company.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Go to the website.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> Go to the website.


 Support replied to my email: £510

.1 year limited warranty only though: https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/guarantee/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's still a good price I have one and does what it needs to be done.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> It's still a good price I have one and does what it needs to be done.


 Got you. If you were to replace it - what would you replace it with?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

iI wouldn't be replaced, I would just get a big flat grinder.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> iI wouldn't be replaced, I would just get a big flat grinder.


 which models do you have in mind?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing that will be £500


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mazzer majors crop up a lot for big flat. Used can be surprisingly expensive and using for weighing in involves this sort of thing






The puff is created with a rubber camera lens hood. Not sure how easy it is to fit to a major.The one above may be a Jolly. The stainless you can see has been added by the owner. A modified certain stainless Chinese funnel off ebay. They can be found by searching octopus funnel. This one has a brass flap added to try and remove static as the mazzer grid needs to be removed if it has one.

Easy on my mazzer mini as it's an electronic version so comes with a funnel. Majors with that are likely to be a bit of an ouch price wise. Cheapest come with dosers and those are removed or in some cases modified to sweep more of the grinds out.

Mazzer mini used this way looks like this









Some grinders need a short length of suitable tube. The mini isn't too bad height wise, Jolly and Major are taller and that can be a problem for some. When people say big flat they are usually indicating something like the Major. Switch to a grinder with a spout and it's harder to get all of the grinds out. What I found on the Mini is one puff as above left some behind that at times built up until it did come out so brushed as above, spun the grinder up and used the brush again. Used that way performance was similar to Niche. What went in came out.

The electronics on my Mini failed. That could be down to removal of Mazzer's antistatic grid. Seems it's extremely unlikely for them to fail and they use the same board on all of there grinders. Fortunately mine was replaced FOC.

Niche price? I'd say if they ever crop up in numbers in household retailers maybe they might be cheaper at times. Some have had them for well over a year now and no reports of problems I am aware of. Think I saw mention of one person contacting them after I think they may have bought a used one but no info on why was forth coming.

John

-


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

> 9 minutes ago, ajohn said:
> 
> Mazzer majors crop up a lot for big flat. Used can be surprisingly expensive and using for weighing in involves this sort of thing


 Very interesting. How does the Mini compare to the Niche and which one would you go for?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

The one you can afford.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> The one you can afford.


 You are one cryptic coffee legend...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I know.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Niche. A new mini electronic would probably cost more. Niche produces noticeably stronger coffee using the same beans but more variation in shot output than I managed to achieve with the Mini using fixed 30sec shots as I always do. It's still acceptable. The reason the Mini was better is how it was set up. Stops on the portafilter rest so that it always went back in the same place. Nice central heap of grinds and no clumps so just used a chisel levelling tool on them followed by a tamp.  Calibrated tamper as well. There is a nice cheap 58.5mm one available on Amazon that comes set at 15kg.

I'm still playing with grinds prep off Niche.  I stick at things like that until I am entirely happy with the outcome.

The one you can afford also comes into it. That is always the rub in threads like this. Why not buy an EK what ever it is but people have to stop somewhere.

My fist grinder was the one on the BE. No regrets. I then bought an SGP to avoid having to reset the one in the BE when I tried different beans. I sold the SGP due to problems weighing in a bean I use most of the time. It would clog up after about 20 shots. Curiously it was fine in the BE hopper on and I found ways of getting consistent doses via it's timer. Boils down to checking what comes out and adjusting before that becomes a problem. Output is likely to be all over the place from clean until they settle down so having 2 made a lot of sense to me. I changed beans often on the SGP which meant that couple of shots might have some carry over from the previous one. None clogged it up. I initially used it with the hopper on.

LOL It's simple really at some point there is a need to make a decision and go for it. More and more will come out when people ask about things like this.  Makes it a touch difficult but perhaps there is no perfect answer and budget generally has to rule.

John

-


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> Support replied to my email: £510
> 
> .1 year limited warranty only though: https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/guarantee/


 Can confirm I just bought mine posted in the UK for £510. Ordered on Monday 7th October 2019 and it arrived on Wednesday 9th

It was my lucky week. I also ordered the Feld 47 for travelling from Knocktop Ltd, on Wednesday 9th October 2019 and it arrived today Friday 11th.

Been playing on the Zero since Wednesday and more than pleased!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

> 1 hour ago, ajohn said:
> 
> Mazzer majors crop up a lot for big flat. Used can be surprisingly expensive and using for weighing in involves this sort of thing


 So nice to see my invention still doing the rounds !

if you are prepared to go used you will get A LOT of grinder for the same price as a niche and less! If you are prepared to carry out small modifications you will get a 83mm flat grinder that will single dose with no retention fairly easily. It will also last a lifetime and have far better quality components in it than the niche ( not withstanding the burrs that are in the niche, which is far and away the most expensive component in it)

if you need to have new and a warranty then you will limit your options, as will if you need super compact.

There are plenty of folk that are happy with the niche and get great results as there are plenty of folk who were not happy and sold them on (to willing buyers) to get something more suitable to their personal needs.

ultimately the choice is yours


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd add to what coffeechap said in as much that when not sure used makes a lot of sense. Niche used though at the moment wont be far off the new price.

Mazzer anything adds £ to them but there are plenty of grinders out there. Hard really to be sure that the Mazzer £ are worth it.

This is essentially why I bought a refurb DB and apart from Niche and Sage any grinder I have bought has been used. Not rich, just allow some money to accumulate and buy when the price looks right especially grinders. When I sell them I'd expect to more or less get my money back. Trouble with grinders is that there are so many claims about them. It's essentially what most people are likely to change first.  God know why I bought a slightly knocked about Robur but Niche wasn't about. I did intend to weigh in with it. I may loose somewhat on that even though functionally it's good.  That's life if someone gets carried away.

Machines are more difficult. While I have one project machine it makes a lot of sense to get something decent at what ever price range suites. Maybe used but it's not really possible to be 100% sure what condition they really are in. Also have a trial machine at the moment. Some people prefer HX machines. Would I buy a new one to see if I do - no. First thing I will do is take the covers off and have a good look. Really that and seeing it working should have happened before I parted with cash but it's not been used for months so I will also descale it - very probably with spanners.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> Machines are more difficult. While I have one project machine it makes a lot of sense to get something decent at what ever price range suites. Maybe used but it's not really possible to be 100% sure what condition they really are in. Also have a trial machine at the moment. Some people prefer HX machines. Would I buy a new one to see if I do - no. First thing I will do is take the covers off and have a good look. Really that and seeing it working should have happened before I parted with cash but it's not been used for months so I will also descale it - very probably with spanners.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 i'd descale with Citric acid John......not spanners


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Actually I have just decided to have some unsalted nuts....


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Where is hat lens good from? I tried searching for something similar for my mignon but couldn't see anything.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> i'd descale with Citric acid John......not spanners


 LOL I'm sure you know what I mean. Drain taps ala sage? I'd say unlikely.

John

-


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes drop in price is possible in the future when they increase the volume of production.

Lots if spam from ex perts though.


----------



## Andori (Sep 10, 2019)

ratty said:


> Can confirm I just bought mine posted in the UK for £510. Ordered on Monday 7th October 2019 and it arrived on Wednesday 9th
> It was my lucky week. I also ordered the Feld 47 for travelling from Knocktop Ltd, on Wednesday 9th October 2019 and it arrived today Friday 11th.
> Been playing on the Zero since Wednesday and more than pleased!


My Niche was £509 (£499 plus £10 shipping), I ordered 30 Sept and it arrived by DPD on 2 Oct.

As to drops in price, I've seen them typically go 2nd hand for low £400s delivered (so typically saving less than £100), though not that many. I know one lucky guy scored a new one for £325 plus postage off the bay, but I think that is a very rare exception.

Although more than I intended to spend, it ticked boxes for me on Single dosing ability, ability to change grind easily and small footprint. The OH has accepted it, which is a bonus.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Andori said:


> My Niche was £509 (£499 plus £10 shipping), I ordered 30 Sept and it arrived by DPD on 2 Oct.
> 
> As to drops in price, I've seen them typically go 2nd hand for low £400s delivered (so typically saving less than £100), though not that many. I know one lucky guy scored a new one for £325 plus postage off the bay, but I think that is a very rare exception.
> 
> Although more than I intended to spend, it ticked boxes for me on Single dosing ability, ability to change grind easily and small footprint. The OH has accepted it, which is a bonus.


 A touch pedantic but mine was £509 too, not £510 as I said!?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

L&R said:


> Yes drop in price is possible in the future when they increase the volume of production.
> 
> Lots if spam from ex perts though.


 In truth, that wasn't the question. The question was whether it had in the past; to which the answer is a clear no. Is it possible? The answer is, obviously, yes.


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

ajohn said:


> Niche. A new mini electronic would probably cost more. Niche produces noticeably stronger coffee using the same beans but more variation in shot output than I managed to achieve with the Mini using fixed 30sec shots as I always do. It's still acceptable. The reason the Mini was better is how it was set up. Stops on the portafilter rest so that it always went back in the same place. Nice central heap of grinds and no clumps so just used a chisel levelling tool on them followed by a tamp.  Calibrated tamper as well. There is a nice cheap 58.5mm one available on Amazon that comes set at 15kg.
> I'm still playing with grinds prep off Niche.  I stick at things like that until I am entirely happy with the outcome.
> The one you can afford also comes into it. That is always the rub in threads like this. Why not buy an EK what ever it is but people have to stop somewhere.
> My fist grinder was the one on the BE. No regrets. I then bought an SGP to avoid having to reset the one in the BE when I tried different beans. I sold the SGP due to problems weighing in a bean I use most of the time. It would clog up after about 20 shots. Curiously it was fine in the BE hopper on and I found ways of getting consistent doses via it's timer. Boils down to checking what comes out and adjusting before that becomes a problem. Output is likely to be all over the place from clean until they settle down so having 2 made a lot of sense to me. I changed beans often on the SGP which meant that couple of shots might have some carry over from the previous one. None clogged it up. I initially used it with the hopper on.
> ...


Do you have a link to the tamper please? So many pop up on Amazon.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think the cheapest they have been sold for was when they were on kickstarter/indegogo (whichever one it was..) but as always on those sites it's a gamble. Those that backed saved a few quid., but at the same time could've lost it as well.. For the price nothing comes close and it has a decent set of Mazzer Kony burrs in it as well.

Majors are OK (I still have mine with Ti burrs) but it's an ugly lump of metal compared to the Niche IMHO and a lot bigger. Plus single dosing is a pain and can be messy.


----------

